# 2011 AAE Arizona Cup – Information and Registration



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Regisrations are flooding in!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob, 

Would this be a good tournament for Compound kids to prep up for JOAD Nationals?

-Steve


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Beastmaster said:


> Bob,
> 
> Would this be a good tournament for Compound kids to prep up for JOAD Nationals?
> 
> -Steve


 Yes! The experience of shooting with top archers from around the world is a opprotunity that is usually reserved for a select few that are part of world team. As an open tourney, all are welcome to join in the fun! Competing on such a large venue with 300 others shooting together as was the case in 2010 is something to relish.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

All open individual elimination round competitors are welcome to take part in the open team rounds!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The indoor season will come and go quickly and then it will be time for the 2011 AAE Arizona Cup World Ranking Tournament and USAT Qualifier. To register and to see who is already signed up visit www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

50 days and counting to the 2011 AAE Arizona Cup (as of February 16) Last year archers were turned away when the field capacity was reached. Don’t let it happen to you. Sign up early and reserve your Crowne Plaza room too!
www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

http://www.worldarchery.org/content.asp?id=1505&me_id=708&cnt_id=5544
Archery USA (USAA) invites World Archery Member Association teams and individual archers to compete at the 2011 AAE Arizona Cup, a FITA World Ranking Event. 

The event, scheduled for 7-10 April 2011 in Phoenix, Arizona, USA, promises fierce competition as archers from across the world compete according to the same format that will be conducted at the 2011 World Archery Outdoor Championships in Torino, Italy.

"Over 300 participants took part in last year’s AAE Arizona Cup set system elimination rounds," explains Robert PIAN, Tournament Director for the AAE Arizona Cup. "This year, we look forward to the new compound 50 metre ranking, team and individual elimination rounds that take effect on 1 April."

Expected among the recurve competitors at the AAE Arizona Cup are No 2 world ranked Brady ELLISON, four-time Olympian Khatuna LORIG, 2010 U.S. national champion Jake KAMINSKI, and two-time Olympian Jennifer NICHOLS. 

On the compound side, heavy hitters such as No 2 world ranked Erika ANSCHUTZ, Jamie VAN NATTA, No. 1 world ranked Braden GELLENTHIEN and reigning world champion Reo WILDE should keep the competition intense. 

For complete information on the Arizona Cup, visit www.arizonacup.com. 

USA Archery
711 North Tejon Street
Colorado Springs, CO
80903 USA
Phone: +1 719 866 4576
Fax: +1 719 632 4733
www.usarchery.org

Edited by World Archery Communication


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

FITA Member Association Teams: Final Deadline: March 15, 2011


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page9.php
As of March 1, 2010 there are 82 registrants compared to 65 this time last year. Last year we had to turn people away when we reached the field capacity of 300 archers. 
Don’t be left out, *sign up early!* 
It’s quick and easy when you use of the on line registration and payment system. Registrations received after March 15, 2011 will be assessed a late fee, if space doesn’t run out earlier…


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The 2011 AAE Arizona Cup is filling rapidly as on time registration deadline approaches.
Too often we hear from archers that wait to the last minute that there were issues registering and/or paying online or getting their registration delivered on time. 
Avoid the hassle and the feeling of being left out. Please sign up early and thank you for choosing the AAE Arizona Cup!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Please remember to book your hotel also. This year the Host Hotel, the Crowne Plaza Phoenix is offering shuttle transporation to the range/hotel at a nominal fee. Renting a car can be difficult and costly, especially for those that are under 25 years of age. Commerical airport shuttle and hotel to field shuttle can be of great benefit for many in comparison to event that require a rental car or a thumb.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

PARA COMPOUND ARCHERS: Archers looking to shoot for a qualification score in the Para compound USAT program may shoot in this optional round: 
http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/index.php?post=14
•	Para Compound classified men and women may opt to compete in 2x72 at 70 meter rounds (144 arrows) in lieu of the compound 50 meter qualification rounds. 
•	70 meter para compound archers are not eligible for the team rounds or individual elimination rounds. 
•	No awards for this option. 
•	To take part in the para compound 70 meter rounds: 
o	Complete registration as a compound man or women. 
o	Include para category and “remain on the shooting line” information as applicable. 
o	When registration is posted online, email [email protected] with name and request 70 meter para compound rounds option. 
o	Request to take part in the para compound 70 meter round must be received no later than March 22, 2011.​Thank you, 2011 AAE Arizona Cup


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Calling all Recurve Cadets!
•	What: Recurve Cadet Mixed Team Rounds
•	Date: Saturday, April 9, 2011 afternoon (exact time to be determined)
•	Unofficial Recurve Cadet Mixed Team Rounds are as close to official as they can get!
•	Electronic scoring and award medals are planned.
•	18 RCM and 14 RCW archers are registered to date which can make for some great partnerships.
•	Participation is optional and will not affect Cadet USAT ranking.
•	Medals will be awarded to top three teams!
Recurve Cadets, please email Gary Yamaguchi at [email protected], and tell
him:
1. If you would like to take part in the team round? 
2. If you would like the tournament to arrange a team partner for you? 

We need to know for planning purposes.
Thank you, Gary for being our Recurve Cadet Mixed Team Round Coordinator!
www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> The 2011 AAE Arizona Cup is filling rapidly as on time registration deadline approaches.
> Too often we hear from archers that wait to the last minute that there were issues registering and/or paying online or getting their registration delivered on time.
> Avoid the hassle and the feeling of being left out. Please sign up early and thank you for choosing the AAE Arizona Cup!


Registrations received after March 15, 2011 are assessed a late fee. Give the online system try.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, Bob. How does it work for the Cadet Compound archers? With all the changes and being in the younger class, I don't know what I would be participating in, and with who? Could you please give me a run-down of what and when I would be shooting things? Do I have shoot-offs? Team rounds? Thanks.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> Hey, Bob. How does it work for the Cadet Compound archers? With all the changes and being in the younger class, I don't know what I would be participating in, and with who? Could you please give me a run-down of what and when I would be shooting things? Do I have shoot-offs? Team rounds? Thanks.


A *Cadet Compound* now shoots the same distance as Jr and Sr Compound. As a result, all the compound archers that shoot 50m shoot the ranking/Q round on Friday are all eligible for the Open team round on Saturday and if they qualify may take part in the Championship elimination rounds on Sunday. 
Comprehensive information can be found here http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page2.php

*Cadet Recurves* are the only ones not eligible for the 70m Championship elimination rounds on Sunday and the 70m Open Team rounds on Saturday. Instead there are some special rounds being planned just for Cadet Recurve http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page15.php?post=17


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Bob. So, looking a this, I will be shooting a full 144 arrows on Friday, then I can compete in the team rounds on Saturday. The Cadets do not shoot against each other as a class on Sunday, right? I would be shooting against ALL male compound shooters if I make the cut? So Sunday will not effect my USAT ranking?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Sighting In said:


> Thanks Bob. So, looking a this, I will be shooting a full 144 arrows on Friday, then I can compete in the team rounds on Saturday. The Cadets do not shoot against each other as a class on Sunday, right? I would be shooting against ALL male compound shooters if I make the cut? So Sunday will not effect my USAT ranking?


2011 AAE Arizona Cup registration and information 
http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page2.php 
From page 6 of 9 “$150 Registration Fee: (Juniors and Compound Cadets will be ranked together with Adults for the Team and Elimination Rounds)”

See program information by program administrators, such as the USAA for USAT
http://usarchery.org/programs/national-teams 
http://usarchery.org/blogs/blog-for...hery-team-usat-selection-procedures-clarified


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

March 15, last day of on time registration...last year a hundred registrations were received on the last day of on time registration.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Odd schedule. If you're not in a team round you do nothing on Saturday... will there even be practice butts?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Mithril said:


> Odd schedule. If you're not in a team round you do nothing on Saturday... will there even be practice butts?


The best practice is to take part in the open team rounds!
In the past some just wanted to take part in the ranking round. Over time we have been successful having the archers embrace the individual elimination rounds. Our hope is that team rounds are just a popular as the individual rounds. The AZ Cup ranking, open team rounds and individual elimination rounds are all included in the entry fee. If everyone takes part in the team rounds there will be no need for practice bales because everyone will be shooting. 

The AAE AZ Cup is a star FITA, a USAT qualifier and a World Ranking Event. I guess you could say it is odd to have national, continental and international competition at one event. For us, its normal  and having such a diverse group of target archers all together is what make the AZ Cup so special.
It is a challenge to schedule open team rounds, National team rounds and mixed team round plus a special cadet recurve round on one day. Thank goodness that all compounds shoot 50.

There is a FITA practice range located across the drive which was upgraded via a recent Eagle Scout project that is a part of the Ben Avery Shooting Facility. We have blank bale too.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Take advantage of the special tournament host hotel rates, ground transportation and rececption parties at the *Crowne Plaza *Phoenix (Metro Center)
Direct Phone: 1-602-943-2341 (ask for Arizona Cup Archery)

*Special Rates Per Room Per Night:* (based on double occupancy) (tax is approximately 12% additional)

o $69.00 (plus tax) – up to 4 guests per room at no additional charge, no breakfast
To Reserve this rate, Reserve Online: https://resweb.passkey.com/go/2011ArizonaCup1

o $79.00 (plus tax) – Includes Hot American Breakfast for two persons per day*.
*Additional guests will be charged $6.00 per person per day.
To Reserve this rate, Reserve Online: https://resweb.passkey.com/go/2011ArizonaCup2

o $89.00 (plus tax) – *Includes Airport Transportation *(round trip) and Hot American Breakfast for two
persons per day**.
**Additional guests will be charged $10.00 per person per day.
To Reserve this rate, Reserve Online: https://resweb.passkey.com/go/2011ArizonaCup3

Reservations can only be made by calling the hotel directly or using the links provided above.

*Hotel Shuttle Service to Venue:*‐ Shuttle service to and from the Ben Avery Shooting facility is available through the hotel at a cost of $5.00 per
person, per day (round trip). Tickets will be available for purchase at the hotel front desk as well as a sign-up
sheet for available times.

*Hotel Welcome Reception – Thursday, April 7th:*Outdoor Pool Party! Join us by our outdoor pool. Time TBD
Complimentary snacks and iced tea/punch
BBQ Grill Menu offered - Cash Bar Available

*Hotel Closing/Farewell Reception – Sunday, April 10th:*Join us in our lounge! Time TBD
Complimentary snacks and iced tea/punch
Appetizer Menu available - Cash Bar Available

http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page2.php


----------



## x are us (Jan 28, 2010)

*cadet compound registration fee*

Why do cadet compound shooters have to pay 150 to shoot the arizona cup and cadet recurves only have to pay 90


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

x are us said:


> Why do cadet compound shooters have to pay 150 to shoot the arizona cup and cadet recurves only have to pay 90


Compound Cadets can compete in everything, but Recurve Cadets can't because of the different shooting distances. From Bob's post above --- 

A Cadet Compound now shoots the same distance as Jr and Sr Compound. As a result, all the compound archers that shoot 50m shoot the ranking/Q round on Friday are all eligible for the Open team round on Saturday and if they qualify may take part in the Championship elimination rounds on Sunday. 

Cadet Recurves are the only ones not eligible for the 70m Championship elimination rounds on Sunday and the 70m Open Team rounds on Saturday.


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

Odd question here....but where and when do we have to check in? The Crowne Plaza? Thanks.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Phyrmon said:


> Odd question here....but where and when do we have to check in? The Crowne Plaza? Thanks.


At the field, Be sure to review the registration information http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page2.php

From Page 2:
Tournament Venue Location:
Ben Avery Shooting Facility – FITA Archery Event Range
4044 W. Black Canyon Blvd, Phoenix, Arizona 85086-7043 USA

From page 4
Day 1 OFFICIAL PRACTICE (ABCD) & EQUIPMENT INSPECTION
07 April 2011
THURSDAY 11:00 – 12:00 Judges Meeting (at the field)
12:00 – 17:00 Official Practice - ALL
12:30 – 17:00 Check-in (Accreditation)
13:00 – 17:00 Equipment Inspection
14:00 Team Captains Meeting (at the field)


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

Bob Pian, 

Thanks! See you in a couple of weeks.

Joe


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

Another dumb question (please forgive me...)

Are the qualifying rounds on Friday a four distance FITA or 70 meters? I'm new to this and it takes a bit for things to sink in sometimes......

Thanks!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Phyrmon said:


> Another dumb question (please forgive me...)
> 
> Are the qualifying rounds on Friday a four distance FITA or 70 meters? I'm new to this and it takes a bit for things to sink in sometimes......
> 
> Thanks!


The format is bow type and class dependent, plus para USAT 70m ranking is offered.
See tournament website at www.arizionacup.com for information with the registration materials
http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/page2.php
2011 Format:
• Recurve Qualification Round: FITA Round (36 arrows at four distances = 144 arrows) (all 6 arrow ends)
• Compound Qualification Round: 50m Round x 2 (72 arrows x 2 = 144 arrows) (all 6 arrow ends)

Pyrmon, we have been where you are. We try hard to communicate the kind of information we would want to have when we first started out. Our websites www.arizonacup.com - www.azarchery.com - www.azjoad.com have an abundance of information. Have a look at them for the kind of info you seek.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Preparation for the 2011 AAE AZ Cup available at the 2011 ASAA Outdoor Championship to be held at Ben Avery FITA Range on April 2-3.
More information here: http://www.azarchery.com/page13.php?post=58


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

It looks like the turnout is down 20% from last year, do a lot of people sign up late?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Mithril said:


> It looks like the turnout is down 20% from last year, do a lot of people sign up late?


Not a whole lot will sign up late. Typically some internationals will sign up after their visas are secured and an archer here and there that simply forgot will sign up late. There will also be those that must cancel due to illness or family emergency. So typically the number of archers at the time of the on time deadline will be within 5% of final number. 

Last year was sort of a wakeup call when many archers that were accustom to signing up late were turned away when the field reached capacity. Those folks signed up early this year. 
Last year was also the first year of the set system so we had a lot of folks come out to see what the buzz was all about. Record numbers took part in spite of tough economic times.
The average attendance is 200 so we are 25% above average http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/Statistics.pdf 

This year, we don’t have much Para compound participation since many are using 4 distance FITAs and 70 meter rounds for para compound team qualification as opposed to the new 50 meter compound round. We miss the GBR Paras that have become “regulars”. 
Many compounders in general have express concern with the 50 meter round. I assume that archers that do not expect to compete internationally are looking to shoot events with the familiar four distance FITA or 70 meter rounds.
What is surprising to us is the number of cadet recurve. As an event that takes place during the school year, one would expect few school aged archers…wrong. The JDT program has made a big difference.

This years’ format limits our field capacity to fewer archers than we hosted last year, no PM line. We moved up the deadline. Looks like everything is working out. (Famous last words)


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2011 AAE Arizona Cup entries have now reached the venue capacity. If you would like to be put on a waiting list, please email [email protected] .
*If you are registered, but cannot attend, let us know so someone else can take your spot.*
Please check the Entries list at www.arizonacup.com to check for your name, spelling and your category.

The 2011 ASAA State Outdoor Championships has space available.
http://www.azarchery.com/page13.php?post=58
Ben Avery FITA Range, Phoenix, Arizona
April 2-3, 2011 
FITA Star Registered
Recurve 4 distance FITA
Compound 50 2x72 50 meter rounds
Guests welcome!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The 2011 AAE AZ Cup host hotel, Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center), room block closes on March 31 or sooner when the block is sold out.

Crowne Plaza Phoenix (Metro Center)
Address: 2532 W. Peoria Ave., Phoenix, AZ 85029 USA 
Phone: 1-602-943-2341 (Ask for Nancy in hotel reservations)
Website (hotel information only): www.cpphoenix.com 

If you are have problems or have questions, please contact: 
Tiffany Rondell, Crowne Meetings Director 
phone: 1-602-331-9321, 
[email protected]

Please don’t delay to take advantage of the variety of negotiated preferred rate plans. The host hotel is hosting two receptions for the archers and tournament participants. Have fun...


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

So, in order to not be sitting around all day Sat, is anyone looking for a third team member? Male senior recurve. I'm not that good, but rapidly getting better?!? lol
Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Phyrmon said:


> So, in order to not be sitting around all day Sat, is anyone looking for a third team member? Male senior recurve. I'm not that good, but rapidly getting better?!? lol
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


Per http://www.arizonacup.com/2011/2011_aae_az_cup_invitation-INDIVIDUAL.pdf 

“Open Teams:
Arizona Cup Open Team Round is included in the registration. Deadline to register an open team is 17:00 on Friday, April 8th at the field. Open teams are typically corporate teams, collegiate teams or other, including impromptu teams arranged at the field by open competitors. No mixed open teams. National Teams may also compete in the Open Team rounds. Countries may enter unlimited number of teams in the Open Team round. Open Teams will be cut to the first 16 teams who sign up per category.”

Typically there are signup sheets for archers looking to join as a team at the tournament.


----------



## KJarchery (Jun 12, 2010)

Wait... no Mixed Open Teams?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

KJarchery said:


> Wait... no Mixed Open Teams?


Correct. We looked at a four day vs a five day event and opted for a 4 day. (Staff is an issue) But adding a day would not likely add open, unofficial rounds like mixed team rounds but instead official para, cadet and jr individual elimination and team rounds, or actually some time to hang out at the pool or take in a baseball game. We conduct the open team rounds because they are an AZ Cup tradition and think it is worthwhile to provide every archer an opprotunity to take part. We would love to see the open team rounds take on club team and company team feel some day...humm, "Arizona Team Cup"...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2011 AAE AZ Cup: 
Verify: Archers, please check out the entries listing and make sure you are in the right category.
Target assignments: Target assignment are tentative, subject to change.
Apparel orders: Shirts and hat and been ordered per the Apparel order listing

Countries: Archers from nine countries are taking part! Be sure to come out and watch the national and mixed team compete for AZ Cup medals!

Volunteers: Volunteers are needed, each job takes about 10 minutes or less to learn. Volunteering is a great way to be close to the action!

Para Archer arrow agents
Anti-Doping and testing chaperone, Sunday, email [email protected] to volunteer
Electronic scoring field helpers
Water station attendants
Field crew helping move target
Arrow runners for Medal Matches, Sunday
Awards coordinator, Makes sure the medal is given is for the right category
Email [email protected] and/or show up first thing each morning to volunteer.


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw that the weather forcast is calling for thunderstorms on Sat. Yikes.....


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Phyrmon said:


> Saw that the weather forcast is calling for thunderstorms on Sat. Yikes.....


Hopefully we do get showers over night like some of the forecasts say as it helps to keep the parking lot dust down. Looks like we will be on the edge of a front. Hard to tell if there will be a cell that actually goes over the field. Its typical to drive around the valley and see wet pavement in on place and dry pavement a street over. The T stroms can be very spotty. The bad part is that storm fronts usually translate to windy conditions.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Here we go, 50 meter compound Q round using 80 cm 6 ringed targets and 6 arrow ends. 
Recurve using 6 arrow ends for the two shorter FITA Q round distances using 80 cm 6 ringed targets.
Individual elimination rounds all 3 arrow ends, sets for recurve, cumulative score for compounds.
Open, Mixed and 3 archer category team rounds.


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

My daughter is shooting and im stuck here back in Wisconsin. Is there any place online to check current scores?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Live scoring is here:
http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=110


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Live scoring is here:
> http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=110


Is scoring for cadet recurve going to be posted? Everyone else is up...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

archerymom2 said:


> Is scoring for cadet recurve going to be posted? Everyone else is up...


My 9 year old shooting cadet compound is in the male compound listing. 

So, cadet recurve will be in male or female recurve. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

the male/female classes at the top are scores with the junior and seniors mixed together.
I kind of like that. It show where the junior will be placed in the OR with the adults.

Go to results by class and you will see senior, junior and cadet results broken out.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

So what happened to the last scoring end? Did someone loose track and not register it?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> So what happened to the last scoring end? Did someone loose track and not register it?


that or a hurricane hit and everyone was shooting in 65 MPH winds


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

I believe 65 mph winds are the standard in AZ.


----------



## Phyrmon (Mar 5, 2011)

Huntmaster said:


> So what happened to the last scoring end? Did someone loose track and not register it?


I personally don't know what happened, but the 6th end of 30 meters is missing. My score doesn't reflect what was turned in. I'm sure someone will pop by with a reason soon. 

Wind wasn't too bad today. Cold. Slight gusts in the later afternoon, but not like yesterday during practice....... very gusty yesterday.


----------



## Joad-Dad-AZ (Jun 28, 2010)

My pics posted here: https://picasaweb.google.com/sjstringham/2011ArizonaCup#


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Great pics as always!

Rain, rain today, too. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

*Photos*

Here are pictures from Friday. There are over 300, so page through. Send me a PM if you want a high resolution copy of any. Enjoy. Pete

http://archerygearguy.com/?page_id=286


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Archers from 10 countries took part in the 2011 event. Five countries won medals! View the details on the results page of www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Open Team and Recurve Cadet Mixed Team Results have been added to the Results page at http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=110


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Recurve cadet mixed team results aren't working -- it's just the blank brackets. But the group photo is nice!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archerymom2 said:


> Recurve cadet mixed team results aren't working -- it's just the blank brackets. But the group photo is nice!


Humm, they work for me...I suggest contacting the tournament by email to inquire.


----------

